# hdparm --> optimale Werte

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich schicke mit dem Eintrag:

```
sata_all_args="-y"
```

 meine Festplatten automatisch in den Standby. 

Fragen:

1. ist das optimal?

2. Beim Booten hängt manchmal das System wahrscheinlich weil die Platten schon im Standby sind --> optimalere Werte für hdparm möglich?

3. Beim Zugriff auf eine Freigabe über smb Protokoll werden die Platten nicht wieder aus dem Standby geweckt. Über lokale Anwendungen ist es hingegen kein Problem. Gibt es da eine Abhilfe?

----------

## bell

"-y" schickt die Platte sofort schlafen. Diese wacht jedoch beim nächsten Lese-Zugriff wieder auf. So macht es keinen Sinn. Das steht auch im Kommentar der /etc/conf.d/hdparm:

```
# Note that options such as -y which force *immediate* power saving options

# should generally not be placed here.  The hdparm init.d script may run at

# anytime with respect to other init.d scripts that do system wide drive

# scans (like the hald script), so they will merely get spun right back up.

# If you wish to use these options, please use the local.start init.d script

# instead so that you're guaranteed that it will run last.
```

Besser ist der Parameter "-S". Damit kannst Du eine Zeit angeben nach welcher Zeit der Untätigkeit die Platte selbst schlafen soll.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein wenig experimentiert.

Mit hdparm -S 20 /dev/sdb. Geht meine Festplatte schön schlafen.

Wenn ich den Eintrag

```
sata_all_args="-S 20"

```

 in der

nano /etc/conf.d/hdparm habe. Passiert jedoch nichts.

Schreibt hdparm ein Logfile? Wohin? Bzw. wie bekomme ich ein Logfile?

----------

## Tinitus

Keiner eine Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Keiner eine Idee?

  Nicht wirklich.

Schau auch mal was 

```
/etc/init.d/hdparm status
```

 dazu meint.

----------

